# Seattle - Smokey Joe's Herf Tue 17th



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a reminder for all the Smokey Joe's Chronics - Tuesday 17 June after 6:00PM.

Any of the Stumptown crew in the area or wanting to come up are welcome.

And Jay is back! :chk


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Finally!!!!

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I might be able to drop by............:cb


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*bump* for the WA-OR crews


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> *bump* for the WA-OR crews


Sick and feel like crap, don't think I will be able to make it.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Sick and feel like crap, don't think I will be able to make it.


Hope you feel better. Always next time.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that I've got Tuesdays off, my first one's being spent in Oregon with Mom, and my little sisters. Unless something serious gets in the way, I'll definitely be there next week. I still haven't been to a HERF, so I've been waiting for this opportunity for a while. To those who can make it, Enjoy!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> Now that I've got Tuesdays off, my first one's being spent in Oregon with Mom, and my little sisters. Unless something serious gets in the way, I'll definitely be there next week. I still haven't been to a HERF, so I've been waiting for this opportunity for a while. To those who can make it, Enjoy!


Mom and Sisters? Come on!

Just kidding, good man.

Will miss you this round, but looking forward to hooking up. Fresh meat! The SJ's crew is a great one!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Mom and Sisters? Come on!
> 
> Just kidding, good man.
> 
> Will miss you this round, but looking forward to hooking up. Fresh meat! The SJ's crew is a great one!


Lol, being the first vacation/break of any kind since the divorce, I figured I should be here. Next week though, it's on!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be there around 4 PM.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Nuts - unfortunately I have to bail on tonight's get-together but I'll be there next Tuesday for sure! I'll see if I can't drag Pampero along as well :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Something's come up last-minute and I can't make this one tonight. 

Jay, just PM me your addy and I'll get the tin out to you, along with its tasty brethren. I have to drop some other stuff off at USPS tomorrow anyway.


----------

